# Today's Game Discussion [10/27/10]



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

@
















@
















@
















@
















@
















@
















@
















@








*ESPN*








@
















@
















@
















@
















@








*ESPN*​


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

The Celtics hate LeBron so much they're going to bitchslap his last team on general principle!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm actually excited to see the Clippers tonight. Barely got to watch Blake Griffin this season, but from what I saw, he was great and looks to be 100% healthy. Clips will be a fun team to watch.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I love the way the league gives you 2-3 games on opening night, as a little taste, then hits you with the 13 game schedule the next night. It's like Christmas two nights in a row.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

gonna be a first set of games for the road teams


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Doug Collins is insane with this Kapono starting nonsense.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Watching the Heat/76ers right now. Neither team looks all that great to start. Going to start watching Knicks/Raptors and Celtics/Cavs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wade picks up his 2nd foul in the Heat/Sixers game in the first quarter. Should be interesting to see if anyone outside of LeBron steps it up tonight.

Bargnani off to a good start for Toronto.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

JJ Hickson is going to be a huge key for the Cavs this season. He'll be a big part of whatever success they have. Playing very well right now against Boston.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hoping Jordan Farmar plays well with the Nets.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

LeBron's got five turnovers in the first quarter. Wasn't expecting to see so many turnovers out of him to start the season.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Heat look as out of sync as yesterday. Just against a worse defensive team. 5 turnovers in the first quarter for Lebron.

Maybe he'll average a triple double using turnovers?

Bosh is dominating whoever they put on him.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Basel said:


> JJ Hickson is going to be a huge key for the Cavs this season. He'll be a big part of whatever success they have. Playing very well right now against Boston.


Yeah people are underestimating him and the Cavs as a whole. Lots of pieces on that team. You don't go from 61 wins to sucking just by losing one player. They won't be elite, but they can play with anyone.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Sixers playing pretty hard. They are going to have to remove Kapono from the rotation though. He doesn't fit at all.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nevermind. Amar'e doing a little bit of everything for the Knicks, including turnovers.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

So much isolation ran by the heat with minimal effectiveness. favors already has 8 and 6, impressive stuff


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Evan Turner, offensive rebound, bucket and the foul. There you go.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

and as an aside, philly fans obviously are pretty brutal, but they didnt have anything to do with the lebron saga during the offseason, yet are booing him every time hes touched the ball.... is this gonna happen everywhere he goes outside of miami or what!?


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Speaking of Sixers, Broussard is reporting that Iggy wants out of Philly.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Evan Turner looking good too. Him and Favor struggled in the preseason, so it's good to see them come out in the first game with a blaze. So far so good.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

lol at eric snow clownin. Evan turner goin from guarding lebron to wade in two different quarters is definitely an introduction into the league!!! thad young lookin explosive!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Thad Young destroying Haslem.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> and as an aside, philly fans obviously are pretty brutal, but they didnt have anything to do with the lebron saga during the offseason, yet are booing him every time hes touched the ball.... is this gonna happen everywhere he goes outside of miami or what!?


Probably.

Petro's jump shot over in New Jersey is ****ing UGLY.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

gotta seal off that baseline sixers....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nocioni is a selfish ****in player. Dude is always looking to shoot.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Toronto just isn't a good team at all.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Raptors also look done in Game 1.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Happy for Ronny Turiaf over in NY. Still miss him on the Lakers. Playing well off the bench so far.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Can't even watch the Cavs. Just no interest in that squad now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

HKF said:


> Raptors also look done in Game 1.


And right on cue, an 8-2 run.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

James Jones is going to be big for the Heat off the bench.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

As bad as the Heat offense looks, their defense is going to win them a lot of games early on until they get familiar with each other. They've looked elite on defense.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

James Jones is on ****ing fire for the Heat.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Turner went out of the game and the Sixers offense went to ****. You know, you need someone who knows how to get people the basketball.


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

James Jones is quite heated right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nets' bench playing well right now with 17 of the team's 37 points.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

heh monty williams enterin the arena lookin like a damn player.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Philly can't defend the Heat's 3-point shooting.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Thad Young with the nasty dunk.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Thunder/Bulls just underway. Should be a very fun and exciting game. Thunder crowd already loud as hell.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The heat look good whenever Lebron and Wade aren't playing together


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Sixers coming back.


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

futuristxen said:


> The heat look good whenever Lebron and Wade aren't playing together


Pretty obvious, isn't it?


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

Bron 14 turnovers in 1.5 games.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

lebron and wade just have too many overlapping properties in terms of their skillset. Its eventually gonna work out, but compromises are gonna have to be made. Right now its redundant to have two superstars trying to do the same thing on the court together because thats what opposing teams are going to focus on. hornets and bucks about the kick off whooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Is Mo Williams injured for the Cavs? 

Sessions, Hickson and Moon are bringing it against the Celtics.


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

Bron bailed out of his 15th turnover by a phantom call. Sixers hanging so far.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Andrea Bargnani having a great game thus far against the Knicks and has helped bring the Raptors back from a 16-point deficit.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

ugh cant believe joe alexander made it to the 15 man hornets roster. Dude simply does not care about basketball and is completely irrelevant on the court.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

CP3 going to come back with a bang this season. Going to be fun watching him vs. Jennings right now.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

lol fans love them some chris paul


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Derrick Rose is making himself a 1st tier point guard this season with Paul and Deron. Dude is just special.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

damn the rookie nba ref named kevin cutler is 6 foot 8!! ive been preaching for a youth movement by refs forever, get them old eyes and slow thought processed dudes off the court!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kevin Love is going to be a monster on the boards this season with his starting role. Anyone think he can win the rebounding title?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> damn the rookie nba ref named kevin cutler is 6 foot 8!! ive been preaching for a youth movement by refs forever, get them old eyes and slow thought processed dudes off the court!


:laugh:

Yeah, the announcers were just cracking jokes about him doing to the jump ball.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The solution is when Wade and Lebron are both out there for Lebron to be the point guard and try and initiate early offense, and then if it's not there give it to Wade to run a two man game with the 4.

Also there is literally no point to play Arroyo with Lebron and Wade. Need to play House or Jones there. The floor isn't balanced when you play Arroyo out there. Even worse with Anthony too.

Mike Miller will make this team make a lot of sense really quickly. I think he's the glue in terms of how this all makes sense. I don't know what Spoelstra is thinking with his rotations either.

Play the big three for the first eight minutes of the half. Take off Lebron at the 8 minute mark. Bring Lebron on for Wade in the next quarter to start. Then at the 8 minute mark sub Bosh off for Wade. And then bring Bosh back in for the final 4 minutes.

Fourth Quarter you play all 3 for the whole quarter as needed.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Z-Bo just went down hard. Hope it's nothing too serious.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

mmm lots of off the ball cuts and flashes to the basket by the hornets, you have no idea how stagnant and predictable their offense has been for years now. This team is gonna surprise a lot of fans with their personnel changes and what transpires from them....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Westbrook with the sick jam and the building explodes.


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

Um, I might have to do the 7-team League Pass package this year. This is kinda nice.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Minnesota needs to take advantage of Evans being out for the Kings. Love already has 6 rebounds.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

BeeGee said:


> Um, I might have to do the 7-team League Pass package this year. This is kinda nice.


its what I go for, its a good option. Last year it was WAY cheaper but oh well. when you take into account that you have 7 teams so at maximum your already watching 14 teams playing a night, and also theres the national games anyway, so your not missing anything really. not to be a jerk but i dont have a great deal of incentive to spend the extra money to watch the garbage cavs or nets. Granted I'll miss alot of what john wall does but anytime the wiz play a team I selected I'll get a chance to watch which is a decent enough sample size.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

LeBron to Wade on the alley-oop and then Wade steals and dunks it. Heat up 14.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

belinelli for julian wright will probably end up being one of the biggest rob jobs once the season is over


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jrue Holiday looks bad.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Mbenga appearance in New Orleans!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Durant and Rose off to hot starts for their teams. Thunder lead 30-25 after a quarter.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

you have no idea what its like to see chris paul playing off the ball like this with competant ball handlers on the court with him. It allows for him to set up the next man once he gets the ball and will create another dimension to work with that the hornets have never seen before.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Heat blowing this bad boy open.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Heat playing a lot better with Lebron being the primary playmaker, with Wade being the primary scorer, and Bosh sort of filling the gaps.

If they swap Arroyo out for a legit 3 point shooter who can defend quick guards(Daniel Gibson would be perfect), they'll be impossible to guard.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Brook Lopez is playing great right now for the Nets. Good game between the Pistons and Nets.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Maggette is a bull in a china shop.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

30-point first quarter for Atlanta. Getting lots of open looks and offensive rebounds.

Hasheem Thabeet has already missed at least two or three layups at point blank range. He just has no touch around the basket.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dirk looks so ****ing goofy with the headband. Mavs leading 8-0.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

hornets bench woes yet again :/ for years now theres been instances of double digit leads to protect and have handed the lead right back to the opposing team. Its gotta be so frustrating as a starter to go out there and put your team in a position to win only to see others **** it all up for you


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

lol at dallas leading 16-0.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bobcats down 16-1. Yuck.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Philly crowd has been dead all night. Even in the first half when the Sixers were closer. Going to be a long year for the Sixers.

Though I like Collins as the coach.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dallas is destroying Charlotte from the get go. 19-4 now.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Darrell Arthur looks like the Grizzlies best player in this game. I really like this guys game from what I've seen tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Favors with a pretty good start to his career with 8 and 9 right now.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Pistons are a resilient group. No stars, just some scrappy players.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Knicks/Raptors is a fun game right now.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

hell yea chris paul and bayless on the floor together! with thornton too, thats an odd lineup :/


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Spoelstra's rotations make no sense. Heat come out flat in the fourth.


----------



## Brutus (Dec 15, 2009)

New York dont look that much different from last year, they will get a few more wins but they aint getting in the playoffs unless something changes.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

amare goes from playing one time playin alongside nash,joe johnson, and marion...... to teaming up with landry fields, mozeltov, and raymond felton :lol:


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

T em up! The C's man, this team is funny. :lol:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

chris paul does everything man, dude just boxed out and out rebounded drew gooden.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Some great games in Toronto and Cleveland for those interested.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

I know LeBron is missing Varejo on this pick and rolls. Bosh only shoots jumpers and when he goes inside he cant finish. He's gonna be too soft for the Heat inside as the season goes on.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

They are running iso plays for Tayshaun and he is owning the Nets right now.


----------



## Brutus (Dec 15, 2009)

Amare stepping up now, about time.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

E.H. Munro said:


> The Celtics hate LeBron so much they're going to bitchslap his last team on general principle!


Eat your words, cowboy.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Noyze said:


> I know LeBron is missing Varejo on this pick and rolls. Bosh only shoots jumpers and when he goes inside he cant finish. He's gonna be too soft for the Heat inside as the season goes on.


He's a better finisher than Varejao. Did you ever watch Varejao? Varejao doesn't even dunk in traffic. Varejao set better screens and his movement was better. But the two things you picked he's not that great at actually.

Anyways, looks like the Heat checked out of the game. The Sixers mounting a comeback. Evan Turner not sucking.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pistons leading Nets by a point with 36.3 left.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Anthony Morrow with a huge 3-pointer to put the Nets up 2 with 26 seconds left.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Clutch shot by Morrow....great game! BTW Brook Lopez is pretty much unguardable in the low post


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

C'mon Cavs!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

How funny would it be if the Cavs beat the Celtics tonight?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Basel said:


> How funny would it be if the Cavs beat the Celtics tonight?


I'm not suprised at all. They're a very well balanced team, and are hard to overload on like the Celtics like to do, because they have no focal point. Just a good team, that's going to be well coached.

Plus it's the second night of a back to back, and the Celtics are old. The Heat coughed up a huge lead to the Sixers in the fourth just the same.

But still. I don't know if the Cavs can make the playoffs, but they are good enough to compete every night with anyone. Especially when they are at home.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Basel said:


> How funny would it be if the Cavs beat the Celtics tonight?


Kinda easy not to get up for this game after that game last night.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nets choking from the line. Pistons still have a chance to go to OT.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

BS call. This is also why Mike Brown is an idiot though. SHould have never taken Hickson out of the offense. **** he should have been featured.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Stuckey misses and the Nets are 1-0. Good for them.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

futuristxen said:


> C'mon Cavs!!!


lol, look @ u :2ti:... though u didn't care bout the cavs anymore.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Kevin Love is the most skilled rebounder in the league.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is awesome. Go Cavs!


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Really, this Cavs/Celtics games shows how much Mike Brown blows as a coach.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

Rose looks amazing. He is going to make the jump to top 3 PG this season


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

How the Cavs are winning with that lineup is a mystery to me


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Choke job from Rondo


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Blu said:


> lol, look @ u :2ti:... though u didn't care bout the cavs anymore.


I still like their players. I followed most of those guys for like 7 years. Why would I suddenly lose interest in them?

I just don't view rooting for the Cavs to do well, with also rooting for Lebron. I like Lebron more than the Cavs. But I still like the Cavs a lot

Plus anytime someone is beating the Celtics...I'll be there


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm happy for Byron Scott in Cleveland. Glad he got a victory to start the season. 

Cleveland has a better record than Miami.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Off topic, but the Giants/Rangers game is getting good........


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

david west with 20 points on 8-9 shooting!!


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm glad there's so much focus on the Heat this season. Hopefully most of you guys will realize just how good Dwyane Wade is. He's every bit the passer James is by the way.
Now I'm waiting for SirPatchwork to come and say "No, he's not. It's LeBron's team."


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

anyone notice the lack of complaining by players so far? its pretty apparent that they are abiding by the new rules, and im still seeing plenty of emotion as a result of positive plays. anyone gonna tell me their unhappy with the newly implemented change?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

jason smith showin a little bit of promise. He plays so much smaller than 7 feet but he still has nice touch and finds his way to be around loose balls quite often to snatch up rebounds.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Chris Paul is so fun to watch.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

chris paul is just so filthy. 16 assists to 1 turnover, and his teammates have missed like 5 wide open jjumpers hes spoon fed em. and he hits the buzzer beater!!!!


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Poor Chris Paul, he has to do everything right or his team wont win.

He has assisted or scored on the last 10 possesions rofl.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Basel said:


> Chris Paul is so fun to watch.


i can attest!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Spurs/Pacers is a real battle down in San Antonio. I predicted the Pacers would pull an upset and win and right now, it's very possible. Spurs leading 79-76 nearly midway through the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

bayless just got screen off so hard and hit the deck, that hurts somethin awful when you cant see it to brace yourself


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

One thing that other players could learn from Corey Maggette: how to get to the line.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

yeesh hornets are gonna really be pushing it with both west and paul on the bench. still in prime position to pull out the W so we'll see how monty chooses to rotate out his players in a close game.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

damn okafor you got little bitch hands.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Roy Hibbert is drilling jumpers. 22 points on 8/12 shooting.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The hornets aren't good on paper, but Chris Paul makes them good. If he can stay healthy he's my MVP candidate for this year.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Chris Paul just **** all over Drew Gooden. 

"I didn't think he was trying to score"


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tim Duncan still looks dominant. Funny how nobody really talks about him much anymore, but he's still one of the league's best.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Noyze said:


> Chris Paul just **** all over Drew Gooden.
> 
> "I didn't think he was trying to score"


Yeah, not sure what Gooden was doing there. Terrible defense.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

hornets playing a good game despite getting absolutely NO production from the starting center position. The bucks team is no easy out either, they are a legit 45-50 win team this year


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Who had Zaza Pachulia being the Hawks' best player tonight? Grizzlies need Marc Gasol back soon.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kings @ Wolves all tied up with 6 minutes to go.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

ariza


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

ariza


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Beasley and Tolliver baby, we leading this comeback!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Some big assist numbers throughout the league: Rondo had 17 last night, Jason Kidd has 15 right now (and counting), Chris Paul has 16 (and counting).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nuggets leading the Jazz 60-40 at the half. Jefferson hasn't looked for Utah.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was a nice crossover by Rose on Durant but he misses the little jumper.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ginobili still one of the best floppers in the game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bucks @ Hornets coming down the wire. Hornets lead 94-91 with 1:10 left, Bucks ball.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kings @ Wolves also coming down the wire. Kings lead 108-107 with a few minutes to go.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was a great defensive play by Sefolosha.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

I don't think Paul like that fact that Rondo notched 17 assist last night lol.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Bellinelli has to take that shot. If he doesn't want to shoot open threes he should get himself a new career plan, because that's all he's good for in the NBA.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Such a bad foul by Korver


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Looks like the Hornets will hold off the Bucks to get Monty Williams his first victory.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

officiating is terrible in the bulls game. bulls getting raped


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Beautiful fast break, great touch pass by Westbrook


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Westbrook and Durant with two huge dunks to get the crowd on their feet. Thunder lead 100-91. So fun to watch.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Jennings needs to bulk up to play against pg like Paul. He got ate up the last 6 mins of that game.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

salmons got hacked big time on that 3


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hibbert opening the season strong. This guy is just scratching the surface.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Luke Ridnour with 20/5/5 on 8/13 shooting. Coming up big late in the game. Kings lead Wolves 111-110 with 56.6 seconds left.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The Durant MVP watch is on


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Bad pass Rose.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great play run by the Kings; Udrih to Casspi for the jam.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Basel said:


> Luke Ridnour with 20/5/5 on 8/13 shooting. Coming up big late in the game. Kings lead Wolves 111-110 with 56.6 seconds left.


Swapping over...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kidd with 17 assists now; Dirk with 26 points on 10/12 shooting. Mavs flying under the radar a bit heading into the season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Blazers @ Clippers just tipped off.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

San Antonio taking control of things with a 12-4 run to start the 4th quarter.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

San Antonio pulling away from Indiana; up 106-93 with 7 minutes left.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The Kings have 47 free throw attempts. Damn.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

HB said:


> The Durant MVP watch is on


Westbrook is playing much better. He was better in the playoffs, too.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

And what's with Rose taking 31 shots?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kings squeak out a victory against the Wolves, 117-116. 

Dirk is on fire in Dallas; 28 points now on 11/13 shooting.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh my God. Baron Davis to Blake Griffin on the alley-oop. That was ****ing awesome.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Stupid technical rule. Bad call on Darko, he just slaps his hands, and he gets a tech. Wolves lose a couple mins later by 1.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Mavs playing some real nice basketball

Dirk and Kidd having great games


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I believe in this Clippers team. I think they're playoff contenders.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Basel said:


> Oh my God. Baron Davis to Blake Griffin on the alley-oop. That was ****ing awesome.


x10 holy hell.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

There's some healthy beef between him and Westbrook. Supposedly they went hard at each other for team USA practices and Rose wanted to see how much he improved...again.

Maybe he played out of character? All i know is Westbrook destroyed him today.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Blake Griffin again, this time with a putback jam! Great start to his career, eh? He can ****ing explode.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This is awesome. It's like young Larry Johnson or Shawn Kemp has shown up before my eyes. God bless Blake Griffin.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Adam said:


> I believe in this Clippers team. I think they're playoff contenders.


idk west is tough.

Chris Paul and the Hornetts say hi.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> Hibbert opening the season strong. This guy is just scratching the surface.


People are too quick to write young players off these days..



HB said:


> The Durant MVP watch is on


no hate but he did shoot a pretty ugly 9-24 (them is AI type numbers).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Blake Griffin putting on a show early.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

Noyze said:


> There's some healthy beef between him and Westbrook. Supposedly they went hard at each other for team USA practices and Rose wanted to see how much he improved...again.
> 
> Maybe he played out of character? All i know is Westbrook destroyed him today.


Westbrook got to the line. Durant and Westbrook took more fts than the whole bulls team. Its different when there is a whole game plan against rose versus the bulls gameplanning against durant


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Griffin is a beast.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Adam said:


> This is awesome. It's like young Larry Johnson or Shawn Kemp has shown up before my eyes. God bless Blake Griffin.


Seriously. He's going to quickly become one of my favorite players in the league, and will be the only reason I'll be interested in watching the Clippers this season. He makes them 1000x more fun to watch. Maybe his play will help motivate Baron Davis, too.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Told the suckers but they wont believe me....this guy is a Bron type athlete.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Geez, Utah losing by 20 to Denver 55-75 with with 5 mins left to go in the 3rd.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Noyze said:


> There's some healthy beef between him and Westbrook. Supposedly they went hard at each other for team USA practices and Rose wanted to see how much he improved...again.
> 
> Maybe he played out of character? All i know is Westbrook destroyed him today.


Rose and Westbrook train together in the off-season and are good friends.

Westbrook did what he always does, and that's play remarkably well off Durant and the rest of his team. He is a tremendous garbage man. And I mean that in a good way. He gets to the right place at the right time and finishes.

Rose's game is totally different. Rose has a much bigger burden on his shoulders, especially w/ no Boozer. Had a great start to this game and then Thunder started just packing defenders at him, which slowed him down. No other Bulls players stepped up.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

DNA test Blake Griffin now...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

For that guy that said Love is the best rebounder in the league....technically yes, but its going to be hard getting Blake off those boards. His athleticism is unmatched.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

HB said:


> Told the suckers but they wont believe me....this guy is a Bron type athlete.


don't be ridiculous. nobody is a LeBron type athlete


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, nice move by Kaman with the left handed jam, plus the foul.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kaman looks like a serial killer or a Canadian lumberjack.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Nice move n stuff by Kaman. Love dudes post game. if he only wasn't a turnover machine.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

yodurk said:


> Rose and Westbrook train together in the off-season and are good friends.
> 
> Westbrook did what he always does, and that's play remarkably well off Durant and the rest of his team. He is a tremendous garbage man. And I mean that in a good way. He gets to the right place at the right time and finishes.
> 
> Rose's game is totally different. Rose has a much bigger burden on his shoulders, especially w/ no Boozer. Had a great start to this game and then Thunder started just packing defenders at him, which slowed him down. No other Bulls players stepped up.


This is true. Didn't watch the whole game, just jumped in and out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Monta Ellis beasting up in Oakland with 14 points early on 6/8 shooting. Warriors leading 31-26 in the first quarter.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Damn. Kaman and Rasual Butler are losers. Griffin is going to have to carry their asses this year. Stop chucking and move the ball.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Rather Unique said:


> Nice move n stuff by Kaman. Love dudes post game. if he only wasn't a turnover machine.


Right after you say this Kaman grabs a rebound and starts dribbling. Instead of looking for a point guard he gets stripped by Brandon Roy


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Killer of trees


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So when is Greg Oden supposed to be back?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Noyze said:


> Right after you say this Kaman grabs a rebound and starts dribbling. Instead of looking for a point guard he gets stripped by Brandon Roy


:microwave:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why so many Kaman possessions?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Chuck Hayes is exploding on offense (8 points). Monta still doing his thing with 17 points now on 7/19.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

HB said:


> Told the suckers but they wont believe me....this guy is a Bron type athlete.


no - yes he's very good 

but Lebron has 6 vertical leap inches on him (36" standing in draft trials compared to Lebron's 44") and Im still waiting on the blake griffin playing PG coast to coast videos before I get my slobber on - there have been about 3 Bron-type athletes in the history of the sport let's have some perspective


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Basel said:


> So when is Greg Oden supposed to be back?


Late November.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Is Kaman sure he was misdiagnosed with ADHD? I think that diagnosis was spot on...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Clippers have a lot of easy buckets tonight, but are still trailing. I think Brandon Roy is one of the more underrated players in the league. Very, very good player.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Ouch, Brandon Roy at the end of the quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Adam said:


> Late November.


Thanks.

For those wondering, Yao isn't playing tonight. Rockets resting him on the ends of back-to-backs, I take it?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Roy still cooler as the otherside of the pillow, folks.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

HKF said:


> Kaman looks like a serial killer or a Canadian lumberjack.


Your fav player lol


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

HB said:


> For that guy that said Love is the best rebounder in the league....technically yes, but its going to be hard getting Blake off those boards. His athleticism is unmatched.


Different kind of rebounder. Blake is a high flyer with big hands and great strength. Love rebounds with his hips. He clears space and uses his hips and wide frame to neutralize the opponent from outjumping him. 

Blake's method is prettier, but I think a fundamentalist can really appreciate Love's method. 

From a numbers standpoint, I think Love will outrebound Griffin this year.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Basel said:


> Thanks.
> 
> For those wondering, Yao isn't playing tonight. Rockets resting him on the ends of back-to-backs, I take it?


Chuck Hayes has 10 already..guess they know what they're doin. :laugh:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm a little biased, but the Thunder are just awesome, and going from watching a game in the Ford Center to a Clippers game at Staples is like going from the Super Bowl to a high school game. 

Those players just look like they love the game of basketball, and the fans feed off of that. It's a thing of beauty for me.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HB said:


> For that guy that said Love is the best rebounder in the league....technically yes, but its going to be hard getting Blake off those boards. His athleticism is unmatched.


Yeah, I'm that guy.

Just because a player is a great athlete doesn't neccesarily make him a great rebounder. Love uses his body like none other and has a great feel of where the ball is going to go. A couple Moses Malone's every once in awhile helps a little bit too.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Basel said:


> Clippers have a lot of easy buckets tonight, but are still trailing. I think Brandon Roy is one of the more underrated players in the league. Very, very good player.


He is underrated, till they start saying things like "he's as good as Kobe and Wade." Which i have heard a couple times. Last year on NBA TV at the beginning of the season they said he was gonna average 25/5/5 for the season.

But in my opinion Brandon Roy scores what the team needs, he doesn't consistently dominate night in night out. I don't think that's his mentality.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

ESPN is so biased it's really annoying
"Durant drops 30 on Bulls, leads Thunder to win"

yeah right, what about his terrible shooting and Westbrook's great play?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I'm a little biased, but the Thunder are just awesome, and going from watching a game in the Ford Center to a Clippers game at Staples is like going from the Super Bowl to a high school game.
> 
> Those players just look like they love the game of basketball, and the fans feed off of that. It's a thing of beauty for me.


If today's Clips fan performance is a high school game. That Heat/Sixers was an elementary school game. Packed crowd and it was deader than hell in there.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DeAndre Jordan made consecutive free throws. :wtf:


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I'm a little biased, but the Thunder are just awesome, and going from watching a game in the Ford Center to a Clippers game at Staples is like going from the Super Bowl to a high school game.
> 
> Those players just look like they love the game of basketball, and the fans feed off of that. It's a thing of beauty for me.


I agree, no matter how much they overrate the Thunder they are still the most exciting to watch imo.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Noyze said:


> He is underrated, till they start saying things like "he's as good as Kobe and Wade." Which i have heard a couple times. Last year on NBA TV at the beginning of the season they said he was gonna average 25/5/5 for the season.
> 
> But in my opinion Brandon Roy scores what the team needs, he doesn't consistently dominate night in night out. I don't think that's his mentality.


Instead he gets 22/4/4


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Noyze said:


> I agree, no matter how much they overrate the Thunder they are still the most exciting to watch imo.


only until the Heat get in sync


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Matthews just plays like a MAN! And he's not even 40!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

DeAndre's coming for that job Chris.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Blake hits a J...if he keeps that up consistently he's gonna be a tough, tough guard.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

the game looks too easy for blake griffin


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Blake has that charisma too. Love it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shaoxia said:


> only until the Heat get in sync


OKC would still be more fun to watch, IMO, especially at home and with that crowd.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Gonna have to get my sportscenter on...while I was watching Spurs - Pacers, Griffin's been walking on water in LA


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Basel said:


> OKC would still be more fun to watch, IMO, especially at home and with that crowd.


I watch basketball for the players, not for the crowd's reactions


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Are people just figuring out that Griffin is a stud?

Should I bump an old draft forum thread of his?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Shaoxia said:


> ESPN is so biased it's really annoying
> "Durant drops 30 on Bulls, leads Thunder to win"
> 
> yeah right, what about his terrible shooting and Westbrook's great play?


Durant is the big cheese on that team. Westbrook feeds off of his attention. That comes with Durant being the best scorer in the league, and the need for opponents to gameplan for him. Much like Kobe and Gasol. Sometimes Kobe has bad shooting games, but he still takes a lot of pressure off Gasol, and Gasol takes advantage of that and has big games. 

Westbrook did have an outstanding game though. I don't think it was overlooked. They made note of it several times.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

VBM said:


> Gonna have to get my sportscenter on...while I was watching Spurs - Pacers, Griffin's been walking on water in LA


:lol: the nicknames in your sig got me dying man.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Is LeMarcus Aldridge good for anything except a spot up jumpshot?


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

zagsfan20 said:


> Are people just figuring out that Griffin is a stud?
> 
> Should I bump an old draft forum thread of his?


We were talking about dude all pre-season


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

DeAndre should be starting. 4 free throws and 3 blocked shots in 8 minutes. Dunleavy is finally gone, make it happen Del *****.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Durant is the big cheese on that team. Westbrook feeds off of his attention. That comes with Durant being the best scorer in the league, and the need for opponents to gameplan for him. Much like Kobe and Gasol. Sometimes Kobe has bad shooting games, but he still takes a lot of pressure off Gasol, and Gasol takes advantage of that and has big games.
> 
> Westbrook did have an outstanding game though. I don't think it was overlooked. They made note of it several times.


Durant is not the best scorer in the league. Teams used to gameplan for Kobe, LeBron and Wade just the same or even more when they weren't on stacked teams and these guys still were able to put up better numbers, especially in the playoffs. Face it, Durant is overrated.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Scola ballin' on David Lee.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Rather Unique said:


> :lol: the nicknames in your sig got me dying man.


"peace2:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Noyze said:


> Is LeMarcus Aldridge good for anything except a spot up jumpshot?


No.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Noyze said:


> We were talking about dude all pre-season


I was talking about him all during his sophmore season at Oklahoma.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Scola is beasting the Warriors right now...


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Shaoxia said:


> *ESPN is so biased it's really annoying*
> "Durant drops 30 on Bulls, leads Thunder to win"
> 
> yeah right, what about his terrible shooting and Westbrook's great play?


Ironic, coming from a Heat fan............


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

World series.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow! DeAndre defended that perfectly. Roy just made a beautiful shot.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Roy hit another one. buzzer beater.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Game3525 said:


> Ironic, coming from a Heat fan............


Explain, please, because I really don't get it.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

They are still showing the highlights from yesterdays Miami Boston game. Amazing, still rubbing it in their face.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Shaoxia said:


> Explain, please, because I really don't get it.


Do I really need to explain it?

Oh well, you are basically saying ESPN is bias towards Durant, yet you support a team that has it's own "index" on the main site, and some would argue they are quite bias to a certain player on the Heat.

I just found it to be ironic.......


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Roy adding the 3 pointer to his arsenal along with the catch and shoot.....Thats just naaaaaaasty!


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Game3525 said:


> Do I really need to explain it?
> 
> Oh well, you are basically saying ESPN is bias towards Durant, yet you support a team that has it's own "index" on the main site, and some would argue they are quite bias to a certain player on the Heat.
> 
> I just found it to be ironic.......


Do you even know what ironic means?
And should I stop supporting the Heat because they have their own index now? Yeah, makes a lot of sense.
What you're saying has nothing to do with their biased attitude towards Durant. And I've always hated how they kissed LeBron's ass prior to his decision. Now all of a sudden Durant becomes the poster child after having played terribly in last season's playoffs, just because ESPN wants to make LeBron the villain.
Many users here say they get annoyed by ESPN, but curiously, they say a lot of the same stuff ESPN does. Wade doesn't get nearly the praise he deserves, while LeBron gets either hyped or bashed way to much and Durant can do no wrong.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Shaoxia said:


> Durant is not the best scorer in the league. Teams used to gameplan for Kobe, LeBron and Wade just the same or even more when they weren't on stacked teams and these guys still were able to put up better numbers, especially in the playoffs. Face it, Durant is overrated.


Because Kobe, LeBron and Wade have never shot 9-24 or worse in a game where they had good teammates lol. Kevin Durant's scoring efficiency last year was top notch and it will be again this year. Durant is not overrated. He is a top 5 player in this league, and yes, he is the best scorer in the league. Get over it.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Shaoxia said:


> Do you even know what ironic means?
> And should I stop supporting the Heat because they have their own index now? Yeah, makes a lot of sense.
> What you're saying has nothing to do with their biased attitude towards Durant. And I've always hated how they kissed LeBron's ass prior to his decision. Now all of a sudden Durant becomes the poster child after having played terribly in last season's playoffs, just because ESPN wants to make LeBron the villain.
> Many users here say they get annoyed by ESPN, but curiously, they say a lot of the same stuff ESPN does. Wade doesn't get nearly the praise he deserves, while LeBron gets either hyped or bashed way to much and Durant can do no wrong.


That isn't my point.....

The point is your complaining about ESPN being bias towards Durant, yet you support a team that ESPN is clearly bias towards. And how is Durant being pushed as a poster child, many feel the only reason he is being taut as the 2011 MVP is because Bron will share the spot light with Wade.

Also, how much more praise does Wade need? He isn't the best player in the game, hell he isn't even the best player on his team.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Because Kobe, LeBron and Wade have never shot 9-24 or worse in a game where they had good teammates lol. Kevin Durant's scoring efficiency last year was top notch and it will be again this year. Durant is not overrated. He is a top 5 player in this league, and yes, he is the best scorer in the league. Get over it.


I wasn't basing this on a single game. You watched last year's playoffs, didn't you? Kobe, Bron and Wade would have been criticized like crazy after such a series. And Westbrook was by far OKC's best player. I'm not even a fan of Westbrook, I don't like the guy, I just state facts. And don't blame this on game planning. Kobe, Bron and Wade have always been the best players on their teams, even with all the game planning against them. An inferior player is not suddenly going to play better than the big star just because the defense concentrates on him less. Look back into the past, Jordan, Bird, Magic, Hakeem, Malone, Barkley, and the list goes on and on; these guys were always by far the best players on their teams, not just going by status, but based on their performances. I don't see how Durant can get all of this praise yet. I don't even disagree that he is a a top 5 player in the league, but he's definitely not better than Wade, Bron and Kobe and I don't even like Bron and Kobe. And he doesn't have the potential to be better than those 3 guys either.
You're very biased when it comes to judging him and I wonder why because I always regarded you as very knowledgeable.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

baaaaahhh take that **** to a Durant thread y'all. 

G-state running and gunning right now. up 10 on the Rockets. 

Still find it funny some people didn't think Steph Curry could be a PG.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Give him a break, it was his first playoff series against a motivated and more physical Ron Artest. BTW, Kobe wasn't even the best Laker in the 1st round last year, Pau was. Does this make him any lesser of a player?


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Game3525 said:


> That isn't my point.....
> Also, how much more praise does Wade need? He isn't the best player in the game, hell he isn't even the best player on his team.


That's exactly what bothers me. Wade should be regarded much higher. Maybe it's because he was injured a lot earlier in his career and couldn't play up to his potential for 2 years. But Wade's play over the last 2 years is second to none and if you've watched him in the playoffs I don't know how you can disagree with this. Everyone says that Boston and Orlando are two of the best defensive teams in the league and yet Wade always lights them up like no other player in addition to being a great defensive player.
I hope you'll be watching the Heat closely this season, you'll see that Wade is the best player. I'm really excited to see many people dumbfounded at the end of the season by how good he is.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Shaoxia said:


> That's exactly what bothers me. Wade should be regarded much higher. Maybe it's because he was injured a lot earlier in his career and couldn't play up to his potential for 2 years. But Wade's play over the last 2 years is second to none and if you've watched him in the playoffs I don't know how you can disagree with this. Everyone says that Boston and Orlando are two of the best defensive teams in the league and yet Wade always lights them up like no other player in addition to being a great defensive player.
> I hope you'll be watching the Heat closely this season, you'll see that Wade is the best player. I'm really excited to see many people dumbfounded at the end of the season by how good he is.


Well, how much praise are you going to give him? He hasn't been the best player the past two years, that was Lebron and only a foolish person would think otherwise. 

BTW, Wade is not the best player in the league or the Heat. Jesus, this is like Yankee fans claiming Jeter was the best player on the Yankees after the A-Rod trade........


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Game3525 said:


> Well, how much praise are you going to give him? He hasn't been the best player the past two years, that was Lebron and only a foolish person would think otherwise.
> 
> BTW, Wade is not the best player in the league or the Heat. Jesus, this is like Yankee fans claiming Jeter was the best player on the Yankees after the A-Rod trade........


Wait and see. Let's hope everyone stays healthy and many people are going to be surprised.
Feel free to bump this later.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Damn, y'all just need to shut up and enjoy this Griffin/Ego clinic. Hella of a combination.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

The Clippers should really make the playoffs. Their bench might be a little weak, but their starting five looks great to me.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Some people like to hype up Eric Gordon, but he's just a roleplayer in the NBA IMO. He's not consistent enough to be a star.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

HKF said:


> Some people like to hype up Eric Gordon, but he's just a roleplayer in the NBA IMO. He's not consistent enough to be a star.


He's a fringe allstar if he lives up to his potential. Pretty good third option on a championship team.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I am really getting sick of that annoying Lebron commercial and it's only been on for two days. It must really rankle the haters


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> Some people like to hype up Eric Gordon, but he's just a roleplayer in the NBA IMO. He's not consistent enough to be a star.


I'm with you. I like his game, but in the end he's a small 2-guard, happens all the time w/ them...unless the perfect pairing happens, that lack of height will always bite him in the end. Same with Monta, score like gangbusters but good luck guarding a Joe Johnson.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Aminu looks like he's texting on the bench. Not into the game whatsoever.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man, everything the Warriors are throwing up is going in. I mean, the Rockets are playing good defense, its just the Warriors cant miss.

Crazy


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Clippers playing stupid.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Man, everything the Warriors are throwing up is going in. I mean, the Rockets are playing good defense, its just the Warriors cant miss.
> 
> Crazy


no kidding, Monta finally misses and a ridiculous tip in And-1 goes in for D. Lee.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Roy Hibbert had 28 points, 9 boards, 3 assists and 2 blocks. I sure hope this is his breakout season (and I say that knowing he avg. 12/6 last year).


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Damn, Kaman is shooting them into a loss


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Shaoxia said:


> I wasn't basing this on a single game. You watched last year's playoffs, didn't you? Kobe, Bron and Wade would have been criticized like crazy after such a series.


Wade wasn't really criticized either series that Kirk Hinrich locked him up. Kobe played as bad as Durant did in that series, and he wasn't really criticized. 

It has everything to do with gameplanning. Westbrook went off against the worst defensive point guard in the league. The Lakers matched Durant minute for minute with Ron Artest because they were worried about him going off. Thunder did similar with Kobe and Sefolosha, and that's why Gasol was better than Kobe that series. It doesn't change how good Kobe/Durant are. They attract a ton of attention because of their deadly scoring ability.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

kaman = bum


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Wade wasn't really criticized either series that Kirk Hinrich locked him up. Kobe played as bad as Durant did in that series, and he wasn't really criticized.
> 
> It has everything to do with gameplanning. Westbrook went off against the worst defensive point guard in the league. The Lakers matched Durant minute for minute with Ron Artest because they were worried about him going off. Thunder did similar with Kobe and Sefolosha, and that's why Gasol was better than Kobe that series. It doesn't change how good Kobe/Durant are. They attract a ton of attention because of their deadly scoring ability.


Wade was injured and still put up better stats than Durant. And he was criticized.
Kobe played injured and, frankly, he's getting old, he might not even be a top 5 player anymore this season, I'll have to see if he can recover from his surgeries.
I don't even wanna bash Durant, he has great potential and he's a great scorer. But he's getting too much praise and too little criticism compared to the other superstars in the league and it's clear why.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Blu said:


> kaman = bum


Not exactly a bum, but it seems like he's not playing the way he should. He should bang more instead of settling for bad shots, he has the tools to be much better.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Jarred Jeffries isn't the bum a lot of people made him out to be. Overpaid, yes but he's a decent role player.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's amazing to me how highly regarded Kaman is by NBA analysts, considering that his best numbers always happen in the worst seasons for the Clippers.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> It's amazing to me how highly regarded Kaman is by NBA analysts, considering that his best numbers always happen in the worst seasons for the Clippers.


dude has skills tho. I think he's just kind of a rockhead. Which leads to him being a black hole at times and a turnover machine.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

HKF said:


> It's amazing to me how highly regarded Kaman is by NBA analysts, considering that his best numbers always happen in the worst seasons for the Clippers.


I think it's because of the lack of very good big men in the league. In the 90's he'd have been a bad starting center, but today Kaman is quite serviceable.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I'd like to know what kind of stats Monta Ellis would be able to put up for a good team. He seems to be a great scorer but I keep thinking his numbers must be skewed.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Don Nelson is no longer coaching the Warriors and the Warriors are actually playing their bigs. They just play fast.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

The Rifleman Nic Batum.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Someone has to explain to me why Carmelo wants to leave a better team to go to a worse one. The **** just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

HKF said:


> Someone has to explain to me why Carmelo wants to leave a better team to go to a worse one. The **** just doesn't make sense.


Does he really want to go to a worse team though? I think he wants to keep all options open. My guess is he hopes to join Amare and maybe Chris Paul and once he realizes that isn't going to happen he will stay with the Nuggets. He probably thinks he can't win it all with the Nuggets so why stay unless he has no choice?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

HKF said:


> Someone has to explain to me why Carmelo wants to leave a better team to go to a worse one. The **** just doesn't make sense.


n. pl. va·gi·nas or va·gi·nae (-n)
The passage leading from the opening of the vulva to the cervix of the uterus in female mammals.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That's less subtle than the way I said it, but it smells the same way. I don't know anything about his wife, except that she seems to be quite attractive in the photos. However it really seems to me that her desire for fame is the motivation for this, and it's probably being orchestrated at least in part by these sleazy Nike guys.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HKF said:


> Someone has to explain to me why Carmelo wants to leave a better team to go to a worse one. The **** just doesn't make sense.


Because LaLa wears the pants in that relationship.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

HKF said:


> Someone has to explain to me why Carmelo wants to leave a better team to go to a worse one. The **** just doesn't make sense.



Melo says:



> If I got to choose a coast I got to choose the East
> I live out there, so don't go there


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

It must have sucked for Kevin Love to be an Olympian and then get benched.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Tom said:


> It must have sucked for Kevin Love to be an Olympian and then get benched.



Dude is not an NBA starter. Great stat padder but hurts your team in a lot of areas...rim protection...defense in general...finishing at the rim.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Tom said:


> It must have sucked for Kevin Love to be an Olympian and then get benched.


Kurt Rambis sucks with rotations... Why the hell does he take out Beasley n Love to draw the last shot 4 Ellington? Just dumb. Worst coach for this team.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm not a huge Love fan as many know, but keeping him out so long and not taking advantage of situations is a coaching fail. I guess he has done it in the past so I shouldn't be surprised. I just found it odd since Love seemed to be a focal point in the few games I saw in pre-season. The main problem with it is confidence with the team. I think teams need more structure than people realize. I think it gives mixed signals and can cause problems off the court.

That being said if you are going to bench someone I love who they put in. I love his game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Love's hype does not match his impact on the win-column. Some guys get stats to the detriment of the team. He's not a Troy Murphy in that regard, but he's pretty damn close.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Love wasn't playing the kind of defense that Rambis wanted to so he benched his ass. He'll figure it out. Love is about as talented a PF there is in the league.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

They were playing Sacramento though...I really don't think it would have mattered much. It is kind of like playing Golden State and saying you aren't playing defense. I think there is a natural reaction to jump on a guy who isn't athletic and say he is the cause. He had better get it or I will need a new person to pick on.


----------

